# balancer marks not lining up with timing cover



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

461 stroker kit lined up the timing chain for compression stroke and the timing mark on the balancer doesn't line up with the mark on the front cover. i'm using the cylinder on left front. 
now, i know pontiac blocks are opposite Gm blocks being passenger side furthest foward. If, i put balancer on it will line up with the timing marks on the timing cover if i use the passenger side #1 cylinder.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

original balancers like to slip ... rubbers go bad 
had ones that slipped 2" + over the hub


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Number One cylinder on your car is driver's side front. It goes 1-3-5-7 on the driver's side, 2-4-6-8 on the passenger side of the car.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

This was a stroker kit from butler . Talked to them today and they had a batch of mismarked balancers. I got one . At tdc #1 the mark was on the 3 o’clock position . All ok thanks for the help .


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

So nice of Butler to let buyers know this ahead of time rather than keep looking for a problem that was not really yours.

And don't forget, rotor/distributor rotates counter clockwise (CCW), not like a Chevy.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

I degreed the cam and yes it’s set 12 on cam and 12 on crank to fire on #1 . It’s jut amazing the amount of work I mean custom to grind the valley pan , drill #3 main bearing cap for the dip stick tube , fit the intake massage the holes in an edelbrock 7156 . Get a go fund me going to buy a butler motor already built !


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

What year block are you using? The older blocks should have #2 and #4 main caps drilled for the windage tray which holds in the lower dipstick tube. I think it's 1972 and on had the #3 drilled for the tube bracket. I ran into this on mine too since the engine that came out was a 74 and the one that went back in was a 71. I ended up having to buy a windage tray and installed spacers to make sure that it would clear the stroker crank.

These engines are expensive to build and throw out surprises all the time. I went at least $3-4K over budget on mine.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

1970 block and 2,4 had the threads but 3 was empty not having threads . I had to drill and tap threads for the dipstick tube . 1970 YD block . Yes it’s been one thing after the other .


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jared said:


> What year block are you using? The older blocks should have #2 and #4 main caps drilled for the windage tray which holds in the lower dipstick tube. I think it's 1972 and on had the #3 drilled for the tube bracket. I ran into this on mine too since the engine that came out was a 74 and the one that went back in was a 71. I ended up having to buy a windage tray and installed spacers to make sure that it would clear the stroker crank.
> 
> These engines are expensive to build and throw out surprises all the time. I went at least $3-4K over budget on mine.


From the Butler Website: https://butlerperformance.com/n-13491-pontiac-main-cap-identification.html

Main cap #3 will need to be removed then follow the directions below

Drill the center #3 main cap in the center using 17/64th drill bit at a depth of 1"

Tap the hole using a 5/16 18 tap. Ensure you clean the main cap and threads thoroughly before reinstalling so no trash gets into the block.

Install the main cap and temporarily fit the N302 so you can mark the bracket for the corresponding hole to be drilled.

Using a 5/16 x 3/4 bolt and washer, install the N302 using thread lock.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Yep. I looked at that when I was building mine and didn't want to remove the main cap to do it. Decided it was easier to use a windage tray since the holes were already there and tapped.


----------

